# Topcubans.com



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am about to purchase the combo deal of 1 box of MC#2 and 1 box of MC#4 from Topcubans.com. Looks like a reputable sight, but I would appreciate any feedback one might be willing to offer? Looks like a fair deal to me. Thanks a bunch


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

welcome to CS, please read the forum guidelines and edit your post.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

where do I find the guidelines and what did I violate?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

CLICK HERE AND READ


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I reviewed this and truely feel I violated nothing. I live in Portugal and will have them shipped to a house. I also thought some other apes in here live abroad as well and might have purchased or know someone who has puchsed from this co. Anyway no blood no foul. 

BTW where on L.I. are you from (I am origanally from Smithtown) P


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

if u live in portugal, can't u just go to a local shop? or better yet spain.

guidelines are there for a reason, your opinion of them is personal but please abide by them.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I've never used them to ship anything to Portugal. Can any of our overseas Gorillas help here?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

partagaspete said:


> I reviewed this and truely feel I violated nothing. I live in Portugal and will have them shipped to a house. I also thought some other apes in here live abroad as well and might have purchased or know someone who has puchsed from this co. Anyway no blood no foul.
> 
> BTW where on L.I. are you from (I am origanally from Smithtown) P


I think you were within guidelines...we ask people not to inquire how to ship illegal Cuban cigars into the United States. Mainly because it is illegal! I would not be surprised if buying cigars from other countries can afford someone a savings from time to time.

And as for Portugal...ahhhh port wine!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

now, normally i would say something stupid like, "shouldn't this be in the cuban cigar area?"

but then it dawns on me, he's living in portugal, wants cuban cigars shipped from spain! that is a cigar that's been around the world.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

pds said:


> I think you were within guidelines...we ask people not to inquire how to ship illegal Cuban cigars into the United States. Mainly because it is illegal! I would not be surprised if buying cigars from other countries can afford someone a savings from time to time.
> 
> And as for Portugal...ahhhh port wine!


Port wine! YES!!!!! Now, that would be a great pass if Patargaspete would include a bottle of port wine!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Port wine! YES!!!!! Now, that would be a great pass if Patargaspete would include a bottle of port wine!


I will have to check on how I can do it (legally of course davec  ), but I would be more than happy to send one out. I can get well aged port from anywhere from 20-80 euro's per bottle! Goes real good with a spicy stick.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> I will have to check on how I can do it (legally of course davec  ), but I would be more than happy to send one out. I can get well aged port from anywhere from 20-80 euro's per bottle! Goes real good with a spicy stick.


20 euros $25- 80 euros = $96 usd Hmmmmm not bad at all. Man I cant wait untill the dollar gets back to full strength.

joe


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> I will have to check on how I can do it (legally of course davec  ), but I would be more than happy to send one out. I can get well aged port from anywhere from 20-80 euro's per bottle! Goes real good with a spicy stick.


WOW! That would be so cool!!!!!! Man, and I was just (halfway) kidding... 
Anyway, we should look into that, what fun! Or better yet, have a herf at your house - now that would be cool!!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> WOW! That would be so cool!!!!!! Man, and I was just (halfway) kidding...
> Anyway, we should look into that, what fun! Or better yet, have a herf at your house - now that would be cool!!!!


Just checked at the local store and found a beutiful bottle of 1974 for around 74 euros (Not sure because foolish me thought that was tooooo much). But I still need to see about shipping.

about having a herf at my place...My wife and kids detest smoke, but I was just at a nice resteraunt last night that my new friend owns right on the shore that would be more than happy to accomadate us. I just hope you guys are good swimmers because I am 900 miles of mainland europe. :r

T


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

mr.c said:


> 20 euros $25- 80 euros = $96 usd Hmmmmm not bad at all. Man I cant wait untill the dollar gets back to full strength.
> 
> joe


Not BAD...96 bucks for a bottle of Port......please tell me you were joking :al :al

I know it is an old bottle.....but damn 

u


----------



## FreeFly (May 25, 2004)

Vintage Port is simply the BEST drink for a hot stick IMHO! 

And sorry, no, I haven't bought from Topcubans.com...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Not BAD...96 bucks for a bottle of Port......please tell me you were joking :al :al
> 
> I know it is an old bottle.....but damn
> 
> u


 this is not your sanderson or whatever that brand is called. They take Port almost as seriously as Scots take their wiskey. And it is real good stuff... But like I said I am not sure of the price on that one due to the fact I felt it was pricey. However, Wetterhorn seems to disagree so as I said I will find out how I can ship a bottle if one is really desired. there are mmany many fine bottles cheaper though (15-30 euro range).


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

If the top end for an aged vintage port over there is $96 that aint bad considering they start at $150 here, heck some of the older stuff is cheaper/same price as the newer  Port is very hard to find where I live. 

partypete check your pm's (sent a while ago, upper right hand corner) :u 

joe


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

partagaspete said:


> this is not your sanderson or whatever that brand is called. They take Port almost as seriously as Scots take their wiskey. And it is real good stuff... But like I said I am not sure of the price on that one due to the fact I felt it was pricey. However, Wetterhorn seems to disagree so as I said I will find out how I can ship a bottle if one is really desired. there are mmany many fine bottles cheaper though (15-30 euro range).


Cool I didn't know that. Learn something new everyday.

u


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

coppertop said:


> Not BAD...96 bucks for a bottle of Port......please tell me you were joking :al :al
> 
> I know it is an old bottle.....but damn
> 
> u


$96 ain't that bad for a good bottle of port!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I am learning that   

All the bottles of port that I have seen have been in the 20-30 dollar price range.


u


----------

